# [App devs] Publish on Getjar?



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone here post apps on getjar? If so, whats the volume look like? I'm reaching 3,000 downloads of my most popular app which has taken about 2 months. Just looking for other options compared to the Android Market.

Offtopic: But really, do people even read the descriptions you give them? It gets rather annoying at times when people give you a negative review because they are too lazy to read the description.


----------

